# Upgrading my equipment.  I just want to show off.



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 14, 2012)

Dont be jealous k... one day you can afford it.

My former professor from college gave me his old stuff.

How about a new bag?






I am not sure what this is.  Help?  I figured it out : http://www.jollinger.com/photo/meters/meters/bertram_electro_super.html





Flash I assume?  Either that or some kind of lethal weapon

























Whatttt?  Robin Usagani owns a lightmeter!  No way!  How do I use it? 






Cant have too many light meter.  3!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been saving up for that bag for almost a year now! Oh well, maybe I will donate a kidney for some extra cash.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 15, 2012)

Now I just have to go figure out how to use the 3 light meters.  Anyone help?  Especially the 3rd photo from the bottom.  That looks like the most modern from all 3 lol.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2012)

Did you get that 1.2 back from converting yet?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 15, 2012)

it will be back sometime next week.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome back Schwetty.  :thumbup:


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 15, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Welcome back Schwetty.  :thumbup:



Who is that?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2012)

Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 15, 2012)

looks like some props from the original star trek series.


----------



## Horngreen (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's a link for the Sekonic light meter. Not sure if it is exactly the same model but should get you started. Sekonic Studio Deluxe L28c2 instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals

The little flash holder holds the bulbs picture in one of your other photos. No camera came with all this stuff?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 16, 2012)

Horngreen said:


> Here's a link for the Sekonic light meter. Not sure if it is exactly the same model but should get you started. Sekonic Studio Deluxe L28c2 instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals
> 
> The little flash holder holds the bulbs picture in one of your other photos. No camera came with all this stuff?



Unfortunately no.  I may start looking for a minolta camera so I can use these lenses.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 17, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Now I just have to go figure out how to use the 3 light meters.  Anyone help?  Especially the 3rd photo from the bottom.  That looks like the most modern from all 3 lol.



#2 looks like older model of currently produced Sekonic Light Meter: L-398A Studio Deluxe III Exposure Meter - Overview


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2012)

Those light meters are very easy to use set iso take a reading turn dial to number on meter dial and you will have a range of settings to choose from


----------

